# Ransomeware auf dem Rechner? SWR Marktcheck sucht Betroffene



## PresseFrau (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Nutzer,

wurden bei Ihnen auch sämtliche private Daten auf dem Rechner aufgrund von Ransomeware wie Locky und Co. gesperrt und Sie wurden um Lösegeld erpresst, um Ihre Daten wieder zu bekommen? 

Dann melden Sie sich doch bei mir - ganz egal ob als Privatperson oder als betroffener Unternehmer. 
Denn im Verbrauchermagazin Marktcheck des SWR-Fernsehens möchten wir die Menschen mithilfe Ihres Falls über das Thema Ransomeware aufklären. 

Ihr Fall sollte zeigen, dass das wirklich jeden treffen kann und dies auch keine Schande ist. 

Melden Sie sich unter: [email protected]

Ich freue mich auf Ihre Nachrichten!

Viele Grüße
Inga Vennemann


----------

